# ISO fondue recipe using Velveeta



## tawnydoll (Jun 26, 2011)

Does anyone know how to make cheese fondue out of Velveeta cheese?  You know the one that comes in the block...  Any ideas would be great..


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 26, 2011)

Anyway, Velveeta mixed with Rotel, or any other salsa, or cream cheese, makes a passable fondue in a crockpot or fondue pot.  Use with pita chips, tortilla chips, veggies, or whatever you have.

Please disregard Pacanis.  Or not.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 26, 2011)

If you add milk, just make sure you don't get it too hot or it may curdle or separate.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 26, 2011)

the best way to do it is like ganache.  Warm the milk to just under boiling and add the Velveeta to it to slowly melt.  I would leave the pot on the burner but turned off, stirring constantly until the cheese melts and mixes with the milk.  Don't use a lot of milk.


----------



## tawnydoll (Jun 28, 2011)

Just asking a question, I dont understand why some people have to be so arrogant!!!!


----------



## Fabiabi (Jun 28, 2011)

People should feel comfortable to ask any question they like on this forum, no matter how simple. 

Tawnydoll,
Have you tried to make the fondue yet?. I just keep adding ingredients as I go so if it's too runny then add some flour, or too dry then add more cheese and wine. Little by little is best I think.


----------



## tawnydoll (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes I did, and it was actually pretty good.  I heated it up cubed with a little milk and hot sauce and turn out pretty good for an evening snack!!!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 28, 2011)

tawnydoll said:
			
		

> Yes I did, and it was actually pretty good.  I heated it up cubed with a little milk and hot sauce and turn out pretty good for an evening snack!!!!



Velveeta is my go-to melty cheese.  I use it a lot in broccoli and cauliflower soups.  It doesn't clump like the other "pure" cheeses.  Cheez Whiz is another good one, my mom claimed it had better flavor than Velveeta.  I can't detect any real difference.

Glad your recipe worked!


----------



## Fabiabi (Jun 29, 2011)

tawnydoll said:


> Yes I did, and it was actually pretty good.  I heated it up cubed with a little milk and hot sauce and turn out pretty good for an evening snack!!!!



Glad it worked. Fondue is one of my favourite things to cook with friends, tends to get messy and then everyone sleeps so well because of the full bellies we have (or maybe it's the wine?!) .


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 29, 2011)

I find Cheese Whiz more salty than Velveeta.  That said, I'll use a combination of Velveeta and sharp, white cheddar.  Mix in a touch of yellow mustard, or mustard powder to give it a bit of bite.

First, heat a little milk (about a quarter cup), and start adding the cheese.  You can change the flavor profile by adding herbs such as oregano, garlic, basil, etc.  A little liquid smoke changes the flavor as well, depending on what you are dipping into the fondue.

Another option is to add browned ground beef, pepperoni bits, bacon bits, or sausage bits to your fondue.  Be creative.  Try all kinds of things.

Make a hot, white chocolate sauce to dip strawberries in, or a flavorful marinara for breadstics.  You can make anything into a fondue, almost.

I'm not sure where your question about rude people came from.  The responses I saw were quite helpful.  Maybe the rude post was removed.  The moderators here are very good at that.

In any case, I hope you enjoy DiscussCooking as much as the rest of us do.  And I hope your fondues come out just as you like them.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## tawnydoll (Jun 29, 2011)

You all are awesome, giving me some great ideas!!!!  My kids loved the home made fondue, I guess you can call it that, but I enjoyed it also!!!


----------

